# Question about burping my jars.



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 17, 2021)

Am I trying to accomplish just an exchange of air inside the jar?  Would it be ok to open a jar, put in front of a fan real quick then reseal?  Instead of leaving the jars just open.


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Am I trying to accomplish just an exchange of air inside the jar?  Would it be ok to open a jar, put in front of a fan real quick then reseal?  Instead of leaving the jars just open.


That is exactly what I do.  Also, turn the jars over every time you burp.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Am I trying to accomplish just an exchange of air inside the jar?  Would it be ok to open a jar, put in front of a fan real quick then reseal?  Instead of leaving the jars just open.


If mine are still high 70s or more I lay the jar on its side and drag thebuds mostly out of the opening and let them sit 30 minutes to an hour,
Then button them up. Back to high numbers, then repeat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If mine are still high 70s or more I lay the jar on its side and drag thebuds mostly out of the opening and let them sit 30 minutes to an hour,
> Then button them up. Back to high numbers, then repeat.


Dump them back into a paper bag and air them overnight
70% is still way high is what I do if I screw up and put in jar to quickly
I dry my buds in paper bags in tupperware with lid once they hang for 7 days
I place humidity meters in the weed when they hit bins and  60-65% into jars it goes to start the burp


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2021)

The last two posts are a result of not having the pot dry enough before moving to jars.  Sometimes rushing will cause the curing process take longer.  If you have to go back you just cost yourself an extra week before it is cured properly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

pute said:


> The last two posts are a result of not having the pot dry enough before moving to jars.  Sometimes rushing will cause the curing process take longer.  If you have to go back you just cost yourself an extra week before it is cured properly.


I dry my buds in paper bags in tupperware with lid once they hang for 7 days
I place humidity meters in the weed when they hit bins and 60-65% into jars it goes to start the burp


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

we are burping 20 gallon totes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we are burping 20 gallon totes


Not burping , but exchanging air to allow the buds to dry slower, you can open the top all the way if damp side , and just a little air in to slow dry , the brown paper bags slowly absorb moisture also.
Basically a way to slow the roll if the air is to dry in drying room.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Barrowed from my friends site


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

This is a slow dry method when you have very low humidity
It slows the dry down so it does not dry out too fast, that's all
To each his own.......................................... Baaahaa


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

So, how long do you alchemist's cure?  I like a good 30 day cure.  But, after 3 weeks I think the buds have cured to a point that even the most petuculiar smoker will be satisfied....IF DONE PROPERLY.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> So, how long do you alchemist's cure?  I like a good 30 day cure.  But, after 3 weeks I think the buds have cured to a point that even the most petuculiar smoker will be satisfied....IF DONE PROPERLY.



one year


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

Are you sure you're gonna live that long....


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

One day scientists will be digging our crap up and find all these jars full of weed.

Sort of like the canopic jars Egyptians put their insides in...

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Are you sure you're gonna live that long....



we are smoking some one year old chem 91 this morning and my socks just went up and down so if I die tomorrow I will be satisfied


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> That is exactly what I do.  Also, turn the jars over every time you burp.


What about burping lids for mason jars any opinion? Amazon.com: Burp Lids Curing Kit - Fits All Wide Mouth Mason Jar Containers - A Home Harvesting Essential. 4 lids + extraction pump. Vacuum sealed for successful cure.: Home & Kitchen


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2021)

Josey thats a cool find brother.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

Hmmm....interesting.  But, until you fess up for those.  Make sure you clean the rubber seal on the lids with alcohol.  They get resin and won't seal properly after a few runs.  

@ Big, off topic, we are discussing how long to cure before the buds are ripe and ready to smoke not how long you can make the buds last.  Remember, it's not how long you make it......it is how you make it long....ha ha!


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 18, 2021)

I find myself in a weird place. I now have about 2 1/2 lbs in jars at 62% humidity in a dark cabinet at about 68 degrees.
I smoke maybe once a month.

I may have a lifetime supply so how to store long term is very important.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> What about burping lids for mason jars any opinion? Amazon.com: Burp Lids Curing Kit - Fits All Wide Mouth Mason Jar Containers - A Home Harvesting Essential. 4 lids + extraction pump. Vacuum sealed for successful cure.: Home & Kitchen






Hey if it works great idea


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I find myself in a weird place. I now have about 2 1/2 lbs in jars at 62% humidity in a dark cabinet at about 68 degrees.
> I smoke maybe once a month.
> 
> I may have a lifetime supply so how to store long term is very important.


Dark Freeze in freezer,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> What about burping lids for mason jars any opinion? Amazon.com: Burp Lids Curing Kit - Fits All Wide Mouth Mason Jar Containers - A Home Harvesting Essential. 4 lids + extraction pump. Vacuum sealed for successful cure.: Home & Kitchen


Not sure this will work, I see it being good for after the cure by removing all oxygen which degrades the THC, but as far as the gasing off I would imagine you need fresh O2 back in the jar for the Chlorophyll to escape back into , then next burp it comes out again and new air back in.
See what I am saying.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I find myself in a weird place. I now have about 2 1/2 lbs in jars at 62% humidity in a dark cabinet at about 68 degrees.
> I smoke maybe once a month.
> 
> I may have a lifetime supply so how to store long term is very important.





nice problem to have

for long term I go with freezer bag seal a meal vacuum sealed and into the freezer

2-4 years no problems


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure this will work, I see it being good for after the cure by removing all oxygen which degrades the THC, but as far as the gasing off I would imagine you need fresh O2 back in the jar for the Chlorophyll to escape back into , then next burp it comes out again and new air back in.
> See what I am saying.


Yes I do, thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf  GW can you give us your opinion on no burp Vac Jars
See above, Need a Scientist point of view


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure this will work, I see it being good for after the cure by removing all oxygen which degrades the THC, but as far as the gasing off I would imagine you need fresh O2 back in the jar for the Chlorophyll to escape back into , then next burp it comes out again and new air back in.
> See what I am saying.


Build a setup like wine bars use, empty space in bottles filled with nitrogen gas?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Build a setup like wine bars use, empty space in bottles filled with nitrogen gas?
> 
> Bubba


We need to design and patent a curing machine
Put the nugs in and they come out 3weeks later perfect.
Like one of those Magic weed butter machine.
Bet it could be done very simply


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

The bullet may have shifted again, I am gaining more cognitive thoughts like the old tech days.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Yes I do, thank you.


I think I may have missed your meaning from your post earlier. I dry my weed in the basement till the stems snap clean around 7 to 10 days. then cure my weed in the fridge and it takes a long time. I take my jars out and vacuum the jars to get the stale air out and press the release to allow the jar to suck fresh air in. The old way was to unscrew the lids and blow into the jar to replace the air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I think I may have missed your meaning from your post earlier. I dry my weed in the basement till the stems snap clean around 7 to 10 days. then cure my weed in the fridge and it takes a long time. I take my jars out and vacuum the jars to get the stale air out and press the release to allow the jar to suck fresh air in. The old way was to unscrew the lids and blow into the jar to replace the air.


OK that sounds much better , I thought you were just vacuuming everyday


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We need to design and patent a curing machine
> Put the nugs in and they come out 3weeks later perfect.
> Like one of those Magic weed butter machine.
> Bet it could be done very simply


Probably be out of price range. I like to think it's one of those things where Orson Wells comes out for Paul Mason wine...."no weed will be served until it's time." LOL. 

That stage where it's not quite dry enough to leave corked to go to work. I have taken vacation time to get this done for crying out loud.

Some kind of "Wonder Weed Curing Device" would be great!

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We need to design and patent a curing machine
> Put the nugs in and they come out 3weeks later perfect.
> Like one of those Magic weed butter machine.
> Bet it could be done very simply


They got one Cannatrol Cool Cure Box (cannatrols.com)


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 18, 2021)

vacuum Seal ?  I heard in the freezer it’s bad for the tri’s and it looses potency.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Oct 19, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I find myself in a weird place. I now have about 2 1/2 lbs in jars at 62% humidity in a dark cabinet at about 68 degrees.
> I smoke maybe once a month.
> 
> I may have a lifetime supply so how to store long term is very important.


I read some time ago that dope begins to lose potency when it gets to be around 18 months old.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Oct 19, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> I read some time ago that dope begins to lose potency when it gets to be around 18 months old.


So, I usually have a lot of surplus when my new crop matures. That’s when I toss the stuff in bags and give it away. I can’t sell it and I can’t consume it, so out it goes. Friends are usually receptive to the idea.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> I read some time ago that dope begins to lose potency when it gets to be around 18 months old.


If stored in a freezer in air seal containers it lasts a Long.........................Time
I just smoked some 8-10 yr old and it was still green and stinky once removed from freezer. I shiit you not


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> vacuum Seal ?  I heard in the freezer it’s bad for the tri’s and it looses potency.


[/QUOTE]



you heard wrong


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> They got one Cannatrol Cool Cure Box (cannatrols.com)


As I thought 1600. Looks like a wine cooler. Probably is, with more precise temp/humid control. Some types of beer brewing required 50-60 degrees fermentation, guys would rework refrigerators to operate in that range, wonder if this is similar conversion.

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If stored in a freezer in air seal containers it lasts a Long.........................Time
> I just smoked some 8-10 yr old and it was still green and stinky once removed from freezer. I shiit you not


Never had it in the freezer only the fridge and my harvest will last the year for sure. Also burping in the fridge the weed gets stronger. I have a refrigerator down stairs for weed beer and a freezer for meats. Now if I can keep my wife and kids out of the cellar I'd be in heaven.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> As I thought 1600. Looks like a wine cooler. Probably is, with more precise temp/humid control. Some types of beer brewing required 50-60 degrees fermentation, guys would rework refrigerators to operate in that range, wonder if this is similar conversion.
> 
> Bubba


Easy as Inkbird All-Purpose Digital Temperature Controller Fahrenheit and Centigrade Thermostat with Sensor 2 Relays ITC-1000F for Refrigerator Fermenter: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

Yup, that's the way it's done for kolsch and pilsners! I liked IPA, Pale Ales and Stouts back in those days.

Now I need to eyeball one of these weed devices, or see a thorough review of one.

Wine chillers are only 200 more or less.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> vacuum Seal ?  I heard in the freezer it’s bad for the tri’s and it looses potency.


[/QUOTE]
You need to be careful not to bump the weed around after it comes out , 
The Trichomes will be brittle and can fall off easier, once back at room temp. they are not so bad. Best way to store =if the wife lets you.\
I even save food boxes from freezer items and put weed in seal a meal bags (using heat sealer) then in used food box (package) and seal it back up with glue gun. This way if someone looks in there they see Food Packages .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

OK another idea
What if you made a small Humidor type but sealed better so no air escapes
This way you can set if for 60-62% and place buds in there . Once in there have a vac pup that changes out the air once a day. After 2 weeks you trun of the Vac pump and let the weed mellow in the control air tight environment


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK another idea
> What if you made a small Humidor type but sealed better so no air escapes
> This way you can set if for 60-62% and place buds in there . Once in there have a vac pup that changes out the air once a day. After 2 weeks you trun of the Vac pump and let the weed mellow in the control air tight environment


I haven't tried the Vac pump on the weed yet I should be able to this week.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

Watching all you mad scientist's make me want to spark one up.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Watching all you mad scientist's make me want to spark one up.....


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Watching all you mad scientist's make me want to spark one up.....


Just a Tech Geek is all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

For next time , works great every time
My Buddy BrassNwood gets credit for the write up below




Hang just long enough for the smallest popcorn buds to start to firm up.
Chop buds from branches




Place in cut down paper bags
Leave out and exposed during the day.




Stack in closed airtight container at night.
Buds will be dead limp when container is first opened and this is your true humidity read.
Place buds back outside until firm.
Place in can over night.
As the days progress and the buds dry they will need less time exposed per day.
At the end of 7 to 10 days you should be exactly at 65-62% and they are ready to jar.

This is what it takes to get a flawless dry in my smoking hot and stone dry conditions.
8% humidity is a stone ***** to dry in.

Limp = needs more dry time
Firm buds = needs more can time.
When the can is opened the 7th day or so and the buds stayed firm overnight they are done.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

I am perfectly happy doing it the old school way....of course I have made a few adjustments over the years.

I am a bit of a scientist...just not MAD


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Just a Tech Geek is all.


Bet you own the newest I Phone LOL


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bet you own the newest I Phone LOL
> View attachment 280815


ATT they suck, they told me my flip Phone 3G will no longer work come Feb 1st. I really like my phone I could drive over it with my van and no problem.  I've had it for over 10 years. Bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK another idea
> What if you made a small Humidor type but sealed better so no air escapes
> This way you can set if for 60-62% and place buds in there . Once in there have a vac pup that changes out the air once a day. After 2 weeks you trun of the Vac pump and let the weed mellow in the control air tight environment


Well humidors are sort of like that. I use a credo which is a plastic box with a bunch of holes in it. Keep adding drops of distilled water until humidity is in the zone.

For cigars, humidity is usually 70%, so it would have to be used with less water.

Tupperware + Credo? If the Credo will function at the lower humidity it should work. Like a humidor, it would require a humidity meter and you will occasionally add a little water.

Bubba


----------

